# AI?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all, :wave: 
So I was pondering AI some of our does not this kidding season, but the next (2013). Would I have to buy the tank? I'm not interested in breeding for other people, but just to breed my own that one time. I'm thinking I would just need the straws and the stuff to insert the semen. :chin: How do you do this and how much would it cost if I don't have to buy the tank?
Thanks! :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I checked into it once before I got goats...Thought it might be cheaper than regular breeds but I was wrong.
You have to buy the straws (which may be pricey?) then like you said you need the thing insert the semen. I was hoping there was away around not using the liquid nitrogen tanks but it seems there isn't.

Also you dont buy the straws when the does in heat otherwise she might not be when it arrives (not unless there's some place in your state).

Here is a website that sells tanks http://www.sementanks.com/ 
It seems like they start out at $350 not to mention you need the LN.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I know you can rent the tanks also. Maybe ADGA Nationals will have a AI clinic in 2012 there in CO. I know we will be having one at AGS Nationals but that is here in NJ. You should come! :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! I want to AI around 4 does to a really nice CH buck. They don't have a website anymore but I looked at it a long time ago and I think it was $75.00 or $100.00 for the straw. Jesse-goats, the folks with the buck live about 3 hours from us, so I don't think that will be an issue.  Logan, it would be AWESOME if ADGA Nationals had an AI clinic!!! :leap: I wish I could come to AGS Nationals but it is to far away  Do you know how much it is to rent a tank? Thanks guys!! :hi5:


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

Some veterinarians or AI techs will let you rent a goblet in their tank, then you just need a smaller transport tank.

At one of the AI clinics I attended, they had a seminar on maintaining the tank. It seems that the initial purchase wouldn't be SO bad, but maintaining it wouldn't be much fun.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

You can find a list of local A.I clinics on this site.  http://www.biogenicsltd.com/clinics.html


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

A lot of vets are willing to store semen as well as do the actual AI. There may also be local goat people willing to teach you. I recently got in touch with someone who will teach me for free!

My semen tank was $500, AI it was $170... Much cheaper than buying the buck I wanted when all is said and done. The semen I want is $150 per five straws, so not too bad in my case. AI opens you up to a huge possibility.

You can also find someone in your state going to ADGa Nationals, Conventions, etc that will transport semen for you fairly inexpensively. Live semen shippers are expensive.. $200-$300.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info Merle! :wink: The folks I am getting my LaMancha from do AI and are very nice people, maybe they would teach me! Perhaps mating all those awesome bucks with nice does would be something that could really step-up a breeding program.


----------



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

There will be AI classes at the ADGA convention this year, I'm taking it! 

I've seen the Ranch Snowfall website, their goats are beautiful. Lucky you for reserving one.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Iceblink said:


> There will be AI classes at the ADGA convention this year, I'm taking it!


AWESOME!!!!!!! :leap: 


Iceblink said:


> I've seen the Ranch Snowfall website, their goats are beautiful. Lucky you for reserving one.


Thank you so much! :hug: I am so excited to get my LaMancha! But how did you know I was getting a goat from Rancho-Snowfall?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So I have another question. :? If we AI our bucks (sold the semen from them to other breeders) would the resulting kids carry our herd name (Lost Prairie) or would they carry the buyers herdname? I know that if you stud out your bucks the resulting kids are in your herd name. I have been wondering that for a long time. Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you stud out your goat the kids are not in your herd name nor would they be if you sold semen. At least that is how it is with AGS. The herd name goes to whoever owns the dam at the time of breeding.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Oops, I made a typo earlier, I meant the AI KIT was $170.. Not A it. LOL.

Logan is correction, if you AI your does, the offspring will carry your herdname. There is some paperwork that needs to be done with A, so make sure you get papers with your semen. I'm a little foggy on it myself right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You have to fill out the paperwork for each sale.... of semen..or AI that is done....and keep your name entitlement on each ...I would call the association to make sure how that goes..... :thumb:


----------



## Dotty246 (Sep 26, 2011)

In ADGA any kids born always carry the herd name of the person who owned the dam at the time of the breeding. This holds true for live matings and AI breedings. The only time this may be different is when the dam was under lease to another person at the time of the breeding. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! It is really something I am interested in! It is cheaper than buying a new buck, that's for sure! :thumb:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Keep in mind that AI doesn't always work well for maiden does, so you might have to have a few first generation Mini Manchas running around.. LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry Amos, I did not see your post till now. :roll: I love Mini LaManchas, that's just fine with me! :laugh:


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

Which would be better a Continental Goat Gun or the French Goat Gun....what is the difference?

Michelle in WV


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I use the french gun and like it very much. I AI'ed my friends does using it and 3 out of 3 took. But I am sure both work. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So how much do you think it would be in all (tank, equipment, ect.)?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Well the cheapest new tank you can get is a little less than $400. An AI kit is $160 from BIO-Genics. Which is a very nice kit that I personally recommend. And then the cost of filling the tank with nitrogen and semen. Then if you have to ship the semen from a company you have to pay for the shipping of their dry shipper which averages $120 each way.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks SkyesRanch  :thumb:


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

SkyesRanch said:


> I use the french gun and like it very much. I AI'ed my friends does using it and 3 out of 3 took. But I am sure both work. :thumb:


So on the Bio-Genics website which one would be the French Goat Gun?

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I have the BIO-Hi-bred kit with the digital thawing unit. It comes with the french style gun.

No problem Lost Prairie! Any questions you have, feel free to ask! :greengrin:


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

For lack of bucks on this side of the country we have to AI our arapawas.

Semen tank was $300 (holds 1200 straws and was used)
around $30 every 3 months for the the tank to be refilled and maintenance. (it only really needs to be filled every 6 months but the semen is rare and therefore we aren't taking any chances)
$70 for AI but we have to do a different kind that is more expensive and I have seen other vets do regular AI techniques for $30

Once the tank is out of the way it seems quite affordable to me and you could easily spend $300 on a buck (food vet bills etc) in a year not to mention buying the buck


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks SweetSaanens ;-) You are so right, it sure cost less than buying a new buck. A nice buck goes for at least $500.00 and up, and of couse shipping and care. It is something I would really like to do. It is hard to insert the semen into the doe? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

All I can tell you is the technique is easy, easy, easy, EASY. It is the timing that is almost more crucial than the technique. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Well that's good to know! :leap: Thanks! I always thought it was hard. Most of our does are really easy to tell when they are in heat, so hopefully that will not be an issue  :thumb:


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

SkyesRanch said:


> I have the BIO-Hi-bred kit with the digital thawing unit. It comes with the french style gun.
> 
> I ordered it today. Now I am trying to find Ober semen nearby, before I resort to purchasing online.
> 
> Michelle in WV


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

AWESOME! Congrats Mliga!!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I have the Continental gun; after seeing the French, that is what I would go with. The inner 'pipe' (if you will) is too long so it's hard to determine how far you're pushing it in when inside the cervix. 

Destree is right.. Actual procedure is simple, but timing can be a hassle. You might need to buy CIDRs to catch the doe in heat and ave a successful insemination.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I have my french gun marked so I have it down to a science. I know exactly how far I am in. :wink:


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

Amos said:


> I have the Continental gun; after seeing the French, that is what I would go with. The inner 'pipe' (if you will) is too long so it's hard to determine how far you're pushing it in when inside the cervix.
> 
> Destree is right.. Actual procedure is simple, but timing can be a hassle. You might need to buy CIDRs to catch the doe in heat and ave a successful insemination.


OK, I'm going to sound dumb here..but what is CIDR's?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

CIDR stands for Controlled Internal Drug Release. It is a plastic thing that stores progesterone, which lets you contol your does' heat cycle. You incert it into her vagina and it slowly releases the progesterone, making the the doe's body think it is pregnant. You leave it in place for 17ish days, then pull it out. When the hormone is gone, the doe will come into heat within 24-48 hours. It is basically designed to sync the heats. It is nice to have for AI because you know when she is going to come into season.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So I heard from a really big breeder that does a lot of AI on their standard goats and they said that Nigerians almost never settle under AI. Is this true? :whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

No it isn't true, Nigerian have the same success rate as a standard dairy goat. The person probably didn't know how to do the smaller girls. It is just a smaller space. :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the help SkyesRanch! :hug:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Anytime! :greengrin:


----------

